# Puppies!!!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I had the privilege of going to visit Panda's breeder on Sat. and seeing her "Queen's Gambit Litter", Harmon and Jolene.  Too cute for words!!! And no, neither one is available... She is keeping both of them! <3


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

They are soooo cute!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

awwww


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Oh they are so cute!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Oh my goodness thanks for sharing. They are so beautiful. They don't look real. I can understand her keeping them.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Vartina Ancrum said:


> Oh my goodness thanks for sharing. They are so beautiful. They don't look real. I can understand her keeping them.


I know, they look like wind up toys, don't they? LOL!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I am in love ❤


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Too precious, I love puppies❣ Great litter name, I've already watched the series twice.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JaJa said:


> Too precious, I love puppies❣ Great litter name, I've already watched the series twice.


We don't have Netflix so I haven't seen it. But I've heard it's really good!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I loved the series, too, and I don’t play chess. It’s a great name on both counts.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

I have Netflix but I haven't watched the show yet. I guess I should since it seems like it will be forever before my Grey's Anatomy is back on. (That's how Izzie got her name). For those of you familiar with the show, you can tell I've been watching it for a long time!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

After reading the Clockmaker's Daughter, I decided Lily Millington would be the name of our next Havanese. And nothing for short. You'll have to call her Lily Millington every time. (Read the book by Kate Morton. And for sure read the Forgotten Garden and the Secret Keeper!)

Of course, I later had the idea of Levity, Lev for short, for our next Havanese.

It's fun thinking of names, and I always love to hear how people chose their names.

(Just had to check what thread this was ... puppies! Puppies sure are cute!)

:flypig:


----------

